
A day in the life of an Apple Watch user - shawndumas
http://www.idownloadblog.com/2015/03/21/a-day-in-the-life-of-an-apple-watch-user/
======
jgrahamc
_Apparently I’ve been outbid for the 1986 Star Wars figurine I want so bad._

1986? This was written by someone who knows nothing about Star Wars. If you
wanted a figurine at the latest you'd be looking at 1983 when ROTJ came out.
Kenner stopped making the figurines in 1986.

------
mercury_craze
I was extremely surprised to read in the comments that this wasn't a parody.

